# triwing y1 screwdriver



## jafmo (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi there

I'm trying to replace my MacBook pro battery but I need a tri wing y1 screwdriver to do that.
I searched everywhere but I could not find one.
Does anyone know where I can get one of those in UAE?

Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You might want to check at the computer mall in dubai (google it you'll get 2 results), it might be easier to have one of them do it for you rather than finding the particular screw driver ...


----------

